# Jpegs dont work



## Anonymous (Dec 29, 2009)

I leave for a few day and comeback and now there is something wrong with my server. hsetroot give me "bad image" when I try to set a background as jpg. gpicviewer closes down when I try to open one. In the past few days since ive been gone all I have done is logged in using ssh and setup tightvnc, mysql, and php. I've deinstalled and reinstalled the jpeg port. I don't get it, how could this even happen?


----------



## fronclynne (Dec 30, 2009)

I've had problems using `$ xv -root something_somthing.jpg` but it went away as mysteriously as it came.  But I've found that frequently when one of Esetroot, bsetroot, hsetroot, or xv -root falls down one of the others seems to work well enough (though I don't use translucent terminals, so you may not get the results you want) & by the time I go to diagnose I can't replicate.

You might try rebuilding everything that hackedbox depends on, I can't say that'll work though.


----------

